# Dayton Huffman bike on eBay!



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120515008813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 11, 2010)

Too bad it has a rust hole in the frame.


----------



## sensor (Jan 12, 2010)

send it my way!!! if someone buys it(thats if it goes down in price and is relisted) ill fix it for them for a fair price 
HINT HINT
VVVVVVVV


----------



## partsguy (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually, it looks like something hit it or it got shot at and the rust moved in. No so much a rust hole, but maybe a bullet hole.


----------



## sensor (Jan 12, 2010)

way too loose crank rubbing it is what i see....


----------

